# Large Jelly Fish Attacks Swimmers In NH



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police, Fire and ambulance crews from several towns were called to Wallis Sands State Beach in Rye, NH this afternoon as more than one-hundred people were stung by what is being described as a very large jelly fish. Usually these fish come in swarms but lifeguards say the animal, which was "the size of a turkey platter and weighed 50 pounds" was destroyed. Several persons had to be transported to area hospitals for treatment of stings. I wonder if this animal was angry after being displaced by the Gulf oil spill. One official at the scene who worked the beach for thirty years or more said no jelly fish this size has ever been seen there. When I first heard about this giant glob of jelly on our beaches I wondered if Barney Frank was testing our waters for a possible presidential bid.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...7/21/large_jellyfish_stings_beachgoers_in_nh/


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Inspector said:


> Police, Fire and ambulance crews from several towns were called to Wallis Sands State Beach in Rye, NH this afternoon as more than one-hundred people were stung by what is being described as a very large jelly fish. Usually these fish come in swarms but lifeguards say the animal, which was "the size of a turkey platter and weighed 50 pounds" was destroyed. Several persons had to be transported to area hospitals for treatment of stings. I wonder if this animal was angry after being displaced by the Gulf oil spill. One official at the scene who worked the beach for thirty years or more said no jelly fish this size has ever been seen there. When I first heard about this giant glob of jelly on our beaches I wondered if Barney Frank was testing our waters for a possible presidential bid.
> 
> Large jellyfish stings beachgoers in NH - Boston.com


I heard Rosie O'Donnell was seen hanging out in NH.. usually though, doesn't she just attack conservatives and anyone who has common sense? Wonder what she has against swimmers..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Sounds like it's time to call in the specialists.*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Having been a Marine Biologist before I became an Architect I have dealt with these many times.


----------

